# Pt 1911



## suicidecharley74 (Dec 2, 2008)

I recently bought a PT1911 and I love it. I've only put about 500 rounds through it so far and haven't had any problems. In fact it shoots alot straighter than my glock 17. I'd like to replace the hammer, get a frame with a rail so that I can mount a light, and get a magazine well with a laynard loop. I've looked on their website and can't find any of these parts. Is it possible to use these parts from another company?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The frame is the actual "firearm" so that isn't really a replaceable "part". You would actually be buying a different "gun" and using the parts off your existing gun to complete the "new" gun.

Mag "well" is part of the frame, mag "guide" is replaceable.

AKAIK the PT1911 is the same as any other 1911, so parts like the mag well guide and hammer _should be_ interchangeable, but someone that knows for sure will have to comment on that.

Why do you want a lanyard loop?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah..The PT1911 will take any 1911 parts. Replacing the frame seems a bit of an overkill. I'd just as soon buy a frame and start a complete new built and leave the PT alone. Being you are going to have to do the check again as with any lower receiver purchase. I don't like a rail on a 1911 but many do. Get one and got o buying a slide to fit to it. It's a lot of fun to build your own 1911. I've done several over the years.


----------

